# Ice Dams 2011-12? MN



## lsmain (Aug 3, 2011)

Well i got impatient and went out and bought 2 steamers already. I figure an influx in the weather like the past few weeks, and we have to be in store for something very similar to last year. Any oppinions from my fellow minnesotans or surrounding mid-westers? I dont know about you, but im PRAYING for ice dams!


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

What kind of steamers did you buy?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jagext;1365291 said:


> What kind of steamers did you buy?


Clam steamers good with hot sauce


----------

